# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  BOULE, chat noir adulte (fiv+)

## Stéphane61

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* BOULE
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
									a des problémes comportementaux.
								
							
							




 *edit (13/01/2019) : n'est plus à adopter, je le garde !*

il y a beaucoup à dire sur *BOULE* !

* récupéré le 25 janvier 2015 et sorti de la fourrière de Niort (pucé et vacciné), il est depuis en FA chez moi (vous pourrez d'ailleurs suivre ces débuts à la maison ici)

* il est FIV+ (raison pour laquelle j'ai indiqué "malade" dans l'entête) mais n'a pas de problème particulier de santé malgré le bilan indiqué par mon véto le 16/02/2015:
- écoulement purulent oeil gauche: résorbé (oeil qui coule un peu de temps en temps désormais)
- forte respiration (de moins en moins désormais)
- a eu une hépatite mais les analyses du 16/02 ont montré que ce n'était plus le cas
- et des trucs que je ne comprends pas: "NFS: anémie hyporégénérative (secondaire au fiv probablement); leucocytose éosinophilique; Bilan 10: créatine dans les valeurs élevées, à surveiller"


* il m'aura fallu plus de deux mois pour qu'il se laisse approcher, il est désormais très câlin même s'il a parfois des réactions imprévisibles.
* je le vois courir ou essayer de grimper aux arbres, je peux vous dire qu'il a la forme (et les formes), c'est un chat dynamique qui aura impérativement besoin d'un jardin

il faut savoir que Boule communique par petits coups de pattes (déjà à la fourrière), pas méchant mais il a des griffes acérées (suffirait de les lui couper, moi je ne le fais pas car je suis tout seul et c'est pas facile). il mordille aussi de temps en temps mais, vraiment, de moins en moins. en fait plus le temps passe plus il est sociable et facile à vivre.

ceci dit, *je recommande quand même qu'il soit adopté par une famille sans jeunes enfants* afin d'éviter les "drames" et un retour d'adoption. mieux vaut prévenir que guérir


* je n'ai pas précisé toutes ses ententes car:
- avec les chiens je ne sais pas (il en a croisé un une fois chez moi, il n'a pas aimé...)
- contact très facile avec les inconnus (j'espère que ça ne lui portera pas préjudice un jour...)
- avec les autres chats c'est plus compliqué: Boule est plutôt "bonne patte" et a envie de faire ami-ami, mais si l'autre chat réagit mal, il peut le prendre comme une attaque et répondre. Au début ça ne se passait pas bien avec mes propres chats (ça s'est toujours bien passé avec d'autres chats en accueil) mais maintenant il fait profil bas quand il les croise, il a envie d'aller vers eux mais eux n'ont pas vraiment envie! en revanche, il sait défendre son territoire face à des chats extérieurs qui s'aventurent sur ma propriété
bref, Boule peut cohabiter mais cela va dépendre du caractère des autres chats (chat dominant à éviter à mon avis)

problème quand même: Boule fait des pipis de marquage partout, du coup je lui laisse juste le salon comme pièce de vie car sinon, dès qu'il a l'occasion d'aller visiter une autre pièce, il fait un p'tit pipi par-ci, un p'tit pipi par-là
ça avait fini par disparaître puis ça a repris
mais c'est peut-être en lien avec la présence des autres chats (2 à moi, 3 en accueil temporaire)

qu'aurais-je oublié ? il a bon (très) appétit, avec une préférence pour les croquettes "Purina One" et les boites de pâtée "Félix", il a joué (à ses débuts chez moi) mais je le vois moins jouer (il a 3 ans aussi), il fait ses griffes sur les griffoirs.


frais d'adoption: *je ne sais pas pour le moment
*

quelques photos:



 (j'adore celle-là!)

----------


## papillon60000

perso vu le bilan sanguin ce n'est pas un chat que je mettrais à l'adoption...
l'anémie peut signifier que son FIV est déclaré ou en tout cas qu'il fabrique très peu de globules rouges et qd il n'y en aura plus assez il mourra ; si ça n'a rien à voir avec son FIV ça peut être une maladie auto-immune, lymphome, leucémie, hémobartonellose (donc identifier la cause au moins par élimination)
la leucocytose ça peut être une infection ou idem lymphome, leucémie...
sans compter la créatinine élevée qui indique un pb de reins (à voir si besoin d'un traitement, de croquettes vétos)
ce qui fait beaucoup pour un même chat, sachant que tout stress peut aggraver son état, notamment s'il ne s'entend pas avec tes chats...

----------


## Stéphane61

gloups  :: 

bon ben déjà merci de ces précisions, je vais en discuter avec isopuce
peut-être refaire un bilan pour voir si ça a évolué (dans un sens ou un autre) depuis mi-février, parce que je le trouve quand même mieux dans sa tête ce Boule depuis le 25 janvier !

si non adoptable, j'apprécierais de l'aide pour lui trouver une solution, je ne vais pas le garder indéfiniment (surtout vu sa réaction avec les autres chats, je peux le garder mais il sera plus souvent enfermé que dehors, je ne le supporterai pas)

il n'a franchement pas l'air stressé, il est calme et paisible, mais a très envie de sortir, mais là ça me cause double problème: il ne pourrait sortir que si mes autres chats sont rentrés et surtout il faut que je clôture vraiment bien ma propriété, car malgré mes précautions il est arrivé à aller chez la voisine qui a une chatte très craintive, si Boule se précipite sur elle et... je préfère ne pas y penser...

----------


## Cerisier du Japon

alors qu'a dit l'asso concernant son état et son placement ?

----------


## Stéphane61

je n'ai pas encore reçu de réponse de l'asso

j'ai sorti Boule ce week-end, il a eu l'occasion de se promener dans le jardin mais attaché (pas vraiment d'autre choix pour le moment), il n'a pas trop aimé

il est pas beau ce Boule ?

----------


## Stéphane61

Boule a rejoint cet après-midi ses compagnons d'infortune, dans mon salon.

Il a pissé 1 fois contre un meuble, 1 fois contre un carton, 1 fois par terre, 1 fois contre un mur et 1 fois sur le rebord de la fenêtre  ::   ::  , ceci étant fait, il semble avoir arrêté  ::

----------


## Stéphane61

Boule ne fait plus pipi, il a donc trouvé ses marques.

Il a fait la sieste avec moi, allongé sur le côté, les deux pattes avant et la tête sur mon bras, à se faire grattouiller la tête: moment délicieux  :Smile:

----------


## papillon60000

pas plus d'infos sur son état de santé ?!

----------


## Stéphane61

non, je ne l'ai pas ramené chez le véto depuis le début de cette annonce.

il va bien, il a fait du jonglage avec sa souris grise aujourd'hui, un vrai gamin 

il voudrait sortir mais je n'ai toujours pas sécurisé le jardin pour le lui (leur, avec Bill et Caro) permettre  :Frown:

----------


## Stéphane61

Boule a tellement envie de sortir qu'il a sauté de la fenêtre  :: 

Il s'est trouvé nez à nez avec mon chat (c'est ça qui m'a réveillé) mais pas de bagarre (à ma grande surprise et à mon fort soulagement), Boule semble plus curieux qu'agressif, et finalement plutôt assez soumis (ça contraste avec ce qui s'était passé il y a quelques semaines: il s'était battu avec Dadou et Petite)

----------


## Stéphane61

Boule s'est encore sauvé par la fenêtre et vu la configuration des lieux ça fait peur 

Je l'ai cherché, pas trouvé, puis j'ai fini par l'apercevoir, il faisait tranquillement le tour de la maison  :Smile:

----------


## Stéphane61

gros pépère tranquille  :Smile:

----------


## papillon60000

tu devrais sécuriser au moins une fenêtre sinon il va finir par s'enfuir...

----------


## Stéphane61

oh, ce n'est pas s'enfuir qui me fait peur, c'est la hauteur à laquelle il saute

je ne pense pas qu'il s'enfuirait, il aime être dehors, mais je n'ai pas encore fait ce qu'il fallait dans mon jardin (clôtures), j'y travaille actuellement

----------


## Stéphane61

Toujours câlin, aime bien dormir contre les hanches ou entre les jambes, mais si on le caresse le flanc ou le derrière, il n'aime pas et veut donner des coups de pattes. Il continue de mordiller, parfois pour manifester son mécontentement, parfois je ne sais pas pourquoi.
N'aime que les caresses sur la tête, finalement!

Boule miaule de plus en plus, il ne supporte plus la vie à l'intérieur, je vais devoir le laisser sortir dans le jardin, sans laisse et en semi-surveillance. Va  falloir gérer avec mes deux chats et Dadou par-contre...

J'ai découvert depuis peu des égratignures sur l'oreille gauche, je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte tout de suite mais là il commence à y avoir perte de poils (pourtant je ne le vois pas se gratter plus que d'ordinaire). Un shampoing lui ferait également du bien!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Il fallait y penser! Petit Boule a bien des misères mais vous êtes la pour lui et ses copains copines

----------


## Stéphane61

Boule aura rapidement compris qu'il lui suffisait de pousser pour sortir de son "filet", bref, nouvel échec !

il a ainsi eu le loisir de se promener dans toute la maison cette nuit, mais, étrangement, je n'ai ni vu ni senti (d'ailleurs je sens avant de voir, en général!) ses fameux pipis (mais je ne me fais pas d'illusions, il ne va pas changer de comportement comme ça!)

----------


## Findus

Superbe installation en tout cas ! Bon courage pour les soins !

----------


## Stéphane61

Boule ayant bien cicatrisé, il est à nouveau autorisé à sortir  :Smile:

----------


## Stéphane61

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ne pas se fier aux apparences : ils n'ont pas l'habitude de dormir côte à côte  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

"ne pas se fier aux apparences : ils n'ont pas l'habitude de dormir côte à côte  :: "

Ils vont peut être y prendre goût ::

----------


## Stéphane61

c'est un peu la même photo, mais bon...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Comme quoi ils ont pris goût à être côte à côte ::  ::

----------


## Stéphane61

> perso vu le bilan sanguin ce n'est pas un chat que je mettrais à l'adoption...
> l'anémie peut signifier que son FIV est déclaré ou en tout cas qu'il fabrique très peu de globules rouges et qd il n'y en aura plus assez il mourra ; si ça n'a rien à voir avec son FIV ça peut être une maladie auto-immune, lymphome, leucémie, hémobartonellose (donc identifier la cause au moins par élimination)
> la leucocytose ça peut être une infection ou idem lymphome, leucémie...
> sans compter la créatinine élevée qui indique un pb de reins (à voir si besoin d'un traitement, de croquettes vétos)
> ce qui fait beaucoup pour un même chat, sachant que tout stress peut aggraver son état, notamment s'il ne s'entend pas avec tes chats...


je suis revenu ici pour retrouver l'annonce de Caro et j'ai relu ce que tu avais écrit.
6 ans et demi après son arrivée, Boule se porte à merveille...  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Comme quoi , comme pour les z'humains, on peut être surpris(e) ::

----------


## Stéphane61

Poumba (chat né il y a 15 ans sur mon canapé) joue, alors que Boule et Caro n'en ont strictement rien à faire...

je ne sais pas si j'ai bien paramétré la vidéo et si vous allez pouvoir la regarder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwg7cpR7Pkk

----------


## Stéphane61

Boule... de neige  :: 

https://zupimages.net/up/22/52/8fgk.jpg

https://zupimages.net/up/22/52/h96w.jpg

https://zupimages.net/up/22/52/74ry.jpg

https://zupimages.net/up/22/52/zfff.jpg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Boule... de neige


. boule de suif :: . merci pour la vidéo et les photos de ces beaux chats Passez une excellente année 2023 en leur compagnie

----------

